# The Honey Hole



## Ben (Aug 22, 2013)

Didn't try to ruffle feathers. Sorry people


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Love the fish in pict 4, beautiful browns


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow. Bet this post stirs some feathers. Hotspotting at it's worst. Glad I don't frequent these low-radar areas anymore. 
Nice browns though!


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Must have been a real challenge foul hooking those fish in 16 CFS.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

browntrout said:


> Must have been a real challenge foul hooking those fish in 16 CFS.


Oops. Did I start sumthin'?8)


----------



## captaincheeto (Oct 24, 2013)

Hopefully you stomped a red or two. Who cares if they tell people where they fished?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

captaincheeto said:


> Hopefully you stomped a red or two. Who cares if they tell people where they fished?


It wasn't the Provo River, and the fish aren't stunted and overpopulated. Not overpopulated with fishermen either....yet!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome report and photos as always.8)8)8)


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't mind the forum police. Great report.


----------

